# Stepmania: impossibile avviarlo o riemergerlo

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

da illo tempore gioco allo Stepmania sulla mia Gentoo x86_64 senza troppi problemi.

Da qualche giorno, però, non si avvia più riportando:

 *Quote:*   

> $ stepmania 
> 
> /usr/share/games/stepmania/stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Di solito, in queste situazioni me la cavavo con un 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libfaad.so.0
```

 che, effettivamente, ha ricompilato 2-3 pacchetti (libquicktime e qualcos'altro, poi non ho seguito..   :Confused:  ).

Tuttavia, la situazione non cambia, ottengo sempre l'errore sopra riportato.

Al che ho deciso di riemergere il pacchetto stepmania, che fallisce così:

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT   -finline-limit=300   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o MovieTexture_Null.o `test -f 'arch/MovieTexture/MovieTexture_Null.cpp' || echo './'`arch/MovieTexture/MovieTexture_Null.cpp
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT   -finline-limit=300   -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o MovieTexture_FFMpeg.o `test -f 'arch/MovieTexture/MovieTexture_FFMpeg.cpp' || echo './'`arch/MovieTexture/MovieTexture_FFMpeg.cpp
> 
> arch/MovieTexture/MovieTexture_FFMpeg.cpp:28:34: error: libavformat/avformat.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

(mi scuso se è un pò lungo, ho comunque grassettato quello che credo sia l'errore)

visto che: *Quote:*   

> # qfile avformat.h
> 
> media-video/ffmpeg (/usr/include/ffmpeg/avformat.h)

 

Ho riemerso ffmpeg, poi ho riprovato ancora con stepmania. Fallisce nello stesso modo.

Ho anche provato ad emergere stepmania con la use "-ffmpeg" ma.. niente, sempre lo stesso finale.

Mi trovo in sincera difficoltà.. cos'altro potrei inventarmi?

Potete aiutarmi voi?

Grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

Cosa dice:

```
ls /usr/lib/libfaad.so.*
```

 :Question: 

Provato a rimettere libfaad.so.0 (dovrebbe essere in faad2-2.0.r13)

 :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io avformat.h ce l'ho in 

```
 /usr/include/ffmpeg/avformat.h 
```

teoricamente non dovrebbe cercarlo li?

qui un tipo ha il problema opposto, magari aiuta.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Da un po' di tempo c'è stato un cambio nel pacchetto ffmpeg, nello specifico sono stati cambiati i nomi di alcune dirs, tra cui quella degli include.

In questo caso possiamo affrontare la questione da diverse angolazioni, o detto altrimenti, fai un po' di queste operazioni :

* SE usi ffmpeg stabile, segnali ai devel di gentoo con un bug, che stepmania non funziona + con la use ffmpeg

* rimuovi la use ffmpeg dall'installazione del gioco, bypassando il problema 

* segnali ai devel di stepmania che il gioco non compila con la versione taldeitali di ffmpeg

* installi una vecchia versione di ffmpeg

in bocca al lupo

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie a tutti!

Allora:

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa dice: ls /usr/lib/libfaad.so.*

 

ottengo:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/libfaad.so.1  /usr/lib/libfaad.so.1.0.0

 

Ho fatto una vera "maialata" e:

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/lib/libfaad.so.* -l
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     10 30 giu 09:53 /usr/lib/libfaad.so.0 -> libfaad.so
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 23 giu 10:47 /usr/lib/libfaad.so.1 -> libfaad.so.1.0.0
> ...

 

In questo modo lo stepmania si avvia, ma non funziona tanto bene   :Confused:  Beh, era una prova..

 *Quote:*   

> Provato a rimettere libfaad.so.0 (dovrebbe essere in faad2-2.0.r13)

 

No.. non mi va tanto di downgradare un pacchetto (e poi dovergli ricompilare anche quelli che dipendono da esso), preferirei risolvere il problema del pacchetto stepmania.

 *Quote:*   

> * rimuovi la use ffmpeg dall'installazione del gioco, bypassando il problema

 

È stata una delle prime prove che ho fatto, ma incredibilmente cadevo nello stesso errore. Ma è davvero possibile?   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> * installi una vecchia versione di ffmpeg

 

stesso discorso di cui sopra per il pacchetto faad2-2.0.r13

Rimarrebbe la possibilità di segnalare la cosa o ai devel di gentoo o agli sviluppatori di StepMania.

Vi ringrazio, almeno mi avete aiutato a capire meglio il problema.

Per ora "tampono" il problema usando il binario scaricato dal sito ufficiale, che almeno funziona.

Grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## Ic3M4n

bravo MajinJoko: vedo che stai imparando! sempre meglio aggirare il problema che risolverlo   :Wink: 

----------

